# Stripping knife?



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Why do they make a stripping knife with a sharp blade if you are not supposed to cut the hair but pull it out?? I have one we bought a while ago and I cant work it right and hubby was tending to cut the hair...so I dont even bother with it, I use my hands but I am wonder why they make them sharp?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

misty073 said:


> Why do they make a stripping knife with a sharp blade if you are not supposed to cut the hair but pull it out?? I have one we bought a while ago and I cant work it right and hubby was tending to cut the hair...so I dont even bother with it, I use my hands but I am wonder why they make them sharp?


When you find out that answer, I would love to know too! LOL Dulling them is a total pain..so when you get a good dull knife, guard it with your life! I spent HOURS dulling mine! I treasure them now..I will say though, the Master Grooming Tools knives are pretty dull when new...they need very little if any. Don't think I did anything to mine, just started using them on dirty coats..and they are my favorite knives.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I cant seem to get the pull right and it cuts the hair so I dont use it...seems like it would be tedious to try to dull this one with all the groves LOL...but my hands get sore from all the plucking (not that I do it as often as I should LOL)


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Make sure when you are pulling, that your wrist stays straight..you bend and pull from the elbow..NO wrist turning..If you aren't sure, put a hard wrist brace on to teach yourself not to flick your wrist. Even a dull knife, when used wrong can cut hair. I dulled mine by cutting thru firewood, digging in dirt, etc...Takes awhile..lol The stories about just putting the knife if a bag of Quik Stop is lies! LOL All it does is tarnish them...still sharp.


----------

